# Cost effective swirl finder for daylight



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've just acquired a white panamera which is a beautiful machine but unfortunately in need of some fairly heavy swirl correction.

I've polished up a couple of cars before with a DA, maybe not to showroom zero swirls before but just about, but am quite hamstrung because I do not have a garage in which to undertake the correction.

I did tape off and correct a small square yesterday on the bonnet to see how it went, mainly 'cos I was desperate to get working!!  it went well (have ordered some higher cut pads as took 5 passes without completely taking out swirls) but it was very sunny and no problem to see progress.

However, in daylight there is no sign of the defects or correction.

White's probably not the best colour to see defects in the first place either I guess... :/

I've seen various posts on here on 'sungun' alternatives and torches but the evaluation of them all seem to be based upon working inside. Is there any low cost alternative anyone can recommend suitable for outside use or am I restricted to working only when the sun is out which really is not doable for me?

Many thanks,

David


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi David,

Take a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820.

I've done this and it works perfectly well outside.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

any suggestions for something of the shelf.

Not everyone want to make one or has the time to make one !


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

I've just picked up a Sealey Colour Match LED (065):










It's only 10w, but they do a 20w and a 50w. Mine is borderline strong enough to use outdoors. Nicely built too.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Get one of these from Amazon

Q5 3W Led 350 Lumens mini Flashlight Zoomable Torch AA



Cheap as chips and show's up defects very well. White is really hard to see, you'll need to play around with the angle of the light and distance from source to spot defects but it is possible. 
It'll also help massively if you remove all other light sources and just use the led flashlight. For white or silver cars, I'll turn the lights off in my garage and just use the flashlight or a head mounted similar led one (can't find the link for this one) 
Think Larry from Ammo detailing did a YouTube video where he discussed the struggle to get defects to show on white and advised removing all other light sources.
Edit - just reread your post that said you don't have a garage so obviously quite hard to remove additional light sources!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Edit - just reread your post that said you don't have a garage so obviously quite hard to remove additional light sources!


If only there was some way to take the sun away for 8-10 hours or so every day...

He'll have to give up sleeping!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Norway*



Marve said:


> If only there was some way to take the sun away for 8-10 hours or so every day...
> 
> He'll have to give up sleeping!


How do you know he doesn't live in Norway where they have the sun out at night!


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

hehe, maybe I should move to Norway, probably cheaper option than buying a sungun! 

Thanks guys but still looking, I just saw this more powerful version of the one in the earlier post albeit it was still based on internal inspection.....

https://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/sealey-l...led-230v-colour-matching-cri95-osealey_LED066

just cant see how a 20w bulb outside will even register on the car paintwork and show defects?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm, why are people so much into the expensive high CRI lamps? What do people care about colour matching, if all you do is detailing? I can only imagine this to be of any importance to a painter who needs to see exact paint coours or something. or am I missing something? Why isn't a proper good strong high-kelvin (6000+k) LED all you need?


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

A 20w array of LEDs gives you a lot of lumens. If you can wait until the weekend I can organise a picture of my 10w version outdoors on some silver paint for you? I'll even throw in the swirls for free.



voon said:


> Hm, why are people so much into the expensive high CRI lamps? What do people care about colour matching, if all you do is detailing? I can only imagine this to be of any importance to a painter who needs to see exact paint coours or something. or am I missing something? Why isn't a proper good strong high-kelvin (6000+k) LED all you need?


I understand your point completely. For me though it was £40 (much less than RRP on these) for a decent, well built, rechargeable work light - which is about the going rate. The colour matching ability added less than £5 to the cost so was a nice benefit.


----------



## IDreamofGloss (Mar 29, 2012)

"A 20w array of LEDs gives you a lot of lumens. If you can wait until the weekend I can organise a picture of my 10w version outdoors on some silver paint for you? I'll even throw in the swirls for free."

Hey ttc6 that would be great if you could, much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

IDreamofGloss said:


> Hey ttc6 that would be great if you could, much appreciated! :thumb:


No problem, will do.

And to make the fancy formatting come up automatically, you can just hit the button in the bottom right of the post you want to quote.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys

Did you get anywhere on this ? I'm also interested in an outdoors light source for checking swirl removal...

Thanks

P


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

The cree zoomable torches are good. I mainly use one and work out doors. Works best on an overcast day when there is less light interference. I guess a set of industrial lights is also a good option although a little more costly. 

Another good alternative, although now less possible due to time of year, is using a very sunny day (providing you have good shade). You look like an idiot but drive into shade, correct a panel, pull it back into sunlight see how results are and repeat (ensuring all worked panels are cool to touch). I did this in June with good result. 

Also - the absence of the ability to see swirls on a day to day basis is a GOOD thing if your not trying to correct paint because you won’t be constantly reminded of any defects, unlike us black car owners


----------

